# Old old old games



## Overread (Feb 19, 2008)

Well what are your oldest games that you play?

For me it would have to be Warcraft  - ok its not pong but its still old!


----------



## The Ace (Feb 19, 2008)

The original Combat Flight Simulator (admittedly with the Pacific add-on.)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 19, 2008)

I used to love playing *Oh Mummy* on the Spectrum. The Spectrum being the one with the keyboard and the loading screen and the cassettes.

And anything on the Sega Mega Drive -- *Sonic the Hedgehog*, *Streets of Rage*, *Golden Axe*. I loved those games and would be playing them right now if I had the console here.

One that's quite old, that I play every chance I get, is *Zelda and the Ocarina of Time* on the N64. 

Oh, and *Lemmings*.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 19, 2008)

For the PC, it would have to be *SimCity 3000* (1999)...but I've a Spectrum emulator, and play *Manic Miner* (1983) on it - does that count?

Edit:


			
				Hoops said:
			
		

> the Sega Mega Drive -- *Sonic the Hedgehog*


Gods, yes...I'd forgotten just how good _that_ was....


----------



## Overread (Feb 19, 2008)

LEMMINGS!
gota love those little guys!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 19, 2008)

For me it will have to be *Lemmings*, too. And then the original *Worms*.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 19, 2008)

Ah, yes, *Worms* for me too. *Worms Armageddon*, though. Argh, I'm going to have to remember to steal that from the computer when I go home again.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 19, 2008)

I wasted hours playing Lemmings in the (well let's say it was the last century).

I recall playing *Pong* at a bowling alley even earlier (compared to Lemmings, that is, not the last century), but I don't play computer games anymore. It just shows how an iffy name couldn't hold back a spectacular game. 

Best game of those days (slightly later) was Asteroid: we thought the graphics were brilliant. They were ... then.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 20, 2008)

_Shining Force 1 & 2_ (92 & 94, Sega) , I last played SF2 about a year ago but it's still my all time favourite RPG series.

Out of curiousity I played _Adventure_ (1979, Atari) a while back and found it suprisingly entertaining for the few hours it took to go through the game.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 20, 2008)

Definitely Worms.  Aside from that, the oldest titles I still play would be ps1 games.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Feb 20, 2008)

I have lotsw of old old PC games, considering I got my first PC about 17 years ago and games were either on floppy's or 3.5 discs, so I have played all the old original Larry the Lounge Lizards, Lemmings of course, Duke Dukem. I think Myst would have been my first CD game. Those were the fun old days!


----------



## Morpheus42 (Feb 20, 2008)

Have not really played any computer games recently. Last few i played:
Nethack
Quake I
3D Tetris
Minesweeper

I once started with "Castle Wolvenstein" or something on a "Apple 2e".  All 2D. And "mission impossible" on a C64.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 20, 2008)

I play a lot of old adventure games so I regularly have to use DosBox, ScummVM or other emulation software (Amiga/spectrum) to play old games.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 20, 2008)

Old games...Heroquest. That is ancient. Although I played an old 1989 version of Dungeon Master a couple of months back


----------



## Cayal (Feb 20, 2008)

7th Guest, not really old old but damn scary.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Feb 21, 2008)

Originally posted by Lucien



> I play a lot of old adventure games so I regularly have to use DosBox, ScummVM or other emulation software (Amiga/spectrum) to play old games


.

I can absolutly recommend Scrumm VM, got me playing Day of the Tentacle again!!!


----------



## Quokka (Feb 21, 2008)

I use an emulator for the old sega games as well and for awhile had MAME for the arcade games was a bit of a blast playing games like Raiden, Knights of the Round, Double Dragon and Golden Axe again two players.


----------



## Simian (Feb 21, 2008)

Every so often I play an hour or two of _Elite _(also using an emulator, although I think there's a java version on the net somewhere).


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 21, 2008)

I fire up Quake II now and then.  Duke Nukem just looks too bad so I gave up playing it.
Enjoy!


----------



## Pyan (Feb 21, 2008)

Simian said:


> Every so often I play an hour or two of _Elite _(also using an emulator, although I think there's a java version on the net somewhere).



Oh, the hours spent on Elite...mainly trying to get into the game with the damn_ *Lenslok*_© security thingy....but although I _did _end up as *Deadly*, I never got to the very top..


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2008)

I nevery played elite - but I have played on X-tension and X2 and X3 - the number of lost hours!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Mar 11, 2008)

First game I got really hooked on was Might and Magic II on the old C64. The power of the imagination - who needs good graphics and sound when you ahve the power of the imagination? I can still remember the awful de dooo de dooo noise it used to make when you had unexpectedly come across a party of wandering monsters, scaring the crap out of you at 2am. Or worse - walking through a forest (in which every tree is identical) to come across a tree that says:
"The door to hell. Open? Y/N"
Of course you pick Y, like an idiot.
De dooo de dooo! 
You have encountered : Cat from Hell
+99 Cats from Hell
"Run!" you scream at the computer, or at least your party of characters, who could possibly handle one itty bitty kitten from hell given a bit more training, but a fully grown cat? A HUNDRED...you know instinctively you have just trodden in a deep pile of something smelly, and it coming over the top of your gumboots is the least of your worries. "Run, run you morons! Crap, crap, crap it!!" (Pressing the R for Run key frantically and repeatedly and using many other fine adjectives to express panic and despair.)

And of course none of your party survives and you have to start that map again from your last save point, the nearest inn, which is a long way away and you are going to have to explore all those damn trees again.

Ahhh, the good old days!


----------



## Steve S (Mar 24, 2008)

Going back many years I used to love playing 'Lords of Midnight' and 'Doomdark's Revenge' on the old ZX Speccy! Both had real depth (considering the limits of the technology) and excellent gameplay.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 24, 2008)

Steve S said:


> Going back many years I used to love playing 'Lords of Midnight' and 'Doomdark's Revenge' on the old ZX Speccy! Both had real depth (considering the limits of the technology) and excellent gameplay.



Yeah...the menace of the armies coming up over the horizon was done very well.
I also used to enjoy sending Luxor the Moonprince around all the castles at the beginning, trying to convince them to join him...

Happy days...


----------



## Grimward (Mar 26, 2008)

For me, Morpheus42 had it right; I played nethack when it was still called "Hack", and still have a copy on my machine.  They came out with an extremely basic GUI at one point, but nothing beats the old DOS-based UI and its quips. ("The throne disappears in a puff of logic", etc.)


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 30, 2008)

Although I don't have a copy of it in California, the first game I owned and played to death was Atari 400's version of Frogger.  


Ms. Pac-Man, another game I first played on the Atari system, is still a game I will spend a couple quarters on if I should come across a dusty and forgotten arcade machine tucked away in the back of a bar.  Normally, it is camouflaged by rows of empty beer bottles, but I have caught onto their little ploy....


----------



## ridima (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Guys, I love   games. I have many cds for old games.some are downloaded by the net.My   Favorite old games are Psycho Pinball,spiderman,checkers, Bomb   Jack,Ludo,Pacman.


----------



## Rae (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Zork!  Yes, I still play it. 

Also, P1 games (Legend of the Dragoon, FFVII, etc.) And I would still play if I had it installed:  Monkey Island.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 5, 2008)

Baldur's Gate 1 and 2 from Bioware, and pretty much anything from Bioware including their Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic and their recent remake of the classic Jade Empire. All really good old games with excellent stories and games that I still play.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 6, 2008)

Quokka said:


> _Shining Force 1 & 2_ (92 & 94, Sega) , I last played SF2 about a year ago but it's still my all time favourite RPG series.



Shining force ruled!

I still play Alundra on the ps1 and Grandia (origional) on ps1, they are cool.

I have Sonic, Pac Man and Lemmings on my mobile too.


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 6, 2008)

Rahl Windsong said:


> Baldur's Gate 1 and 2 from Bioware, and pretty much anything from Bioware including their Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic and their recent remake of the classic Jade Empire. All really good old games with excellent stories and games that I still play.



Balders Gate 2, probably my fave PC game, although I get addicted so I havnt played it for ages, I forget to eat and sleep. lmao


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 6, 2008)

Zork Grand Inquisitor (1997)! Definitely my favorite adventure game.


----------



## Lucien21 (Apr 6, 2008)

"No citizens over, or under, the age of 18 may appear on, or in, the streets after curfew is in progress. Violators of Inquisition curfew may be intimidated, incarcerated, lacerated and/or masticated if time permits and the weather is fine."


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Apr 7, 2008)

Simon the sorcerer and lemmings.


----------



## Aes (Apr 8, 2008)

- Final Fantasy (can you count the modernized remakes of the first one?)
 - Legend of Zelda (again, modernized version)
 - Legacy of the Wizard (not sure what I see in this game)
 - Super Mario (1-3)

Yup, I grew up on those. <3


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 8, 2008)

A few games that stir my memory.

Chuckie Egg - BBC micro
Harlequin - Amiga
Syndicate - Amiga


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 8, 2008)

My brother and I occasionally play _Joust_, though we haven't in ages. This is an ancient game.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 8, 2008)

I found an old disc of FIFA97 the other day, and installed it again. SO GOOD! They had indoor 5-a-side arenas, and you could still fould the goalkeeper and get sent off


----------



## TorrnT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Phantasy star II, For the Mega drive, as you progressed, you got a craft that could travel on water to access new areas, later you could travel to other worlds. eventually ending up in a space station. As with all RPG's, you built the characters up, by fighting and gaining exp, It was the first time that one of the characters died "Nei" I couldn't believe it, i restarted and began a grind to make Nei invincible, alas to no avail, I found out later that it was part of the game.*

This was copied by Final fantasy 7, which i also have great fondness for. both stories are fantastic and are epics.In fact FF7 is the only other RPG that came close to equaling the Phantasy Star II with its mystery, clues and eerie feeling before a climactic ending that made you feel a sense of awe and a sense of loss at the same time (loss only in the sense the game was over, the same as finishing a great book) quite emotional..


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone remember the king quest series, or the gabriel knight games. Haven't played these but remember them as *DOS early windows *based games.


----------



## Rae (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah yes, King's Quest by Roberta Williams published by Sierra!  I had them all.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone remember a game called 'Champions of Zulala'?


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 9, 2008)

UltraCulture said:


> A few games that stir my memory.
> 
> Chuckie Egg - BBC micro



Oh chuckie egg. Loved that game, I used to play it on the Atari massive computer, took an hour to load anything up (anyone remember that?) wonder if its available for free on the net, I will have to look that up.

I still like playing Golden Axe from the Sega


----------



## Heretic (Apr 9, 2008)

GoldenEye for N64! That in my lifetime is old.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually, Quest for Glory Dragon Fire is pretty old as well.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Apr 14, 2008)

The first game I remember is Star Tropics for NES.


----------



## Quokka (Apr 14, 2008)

Heretic said:


> GoldenEye for N64! That in my lifetime is old.


 
Spent so many hours playing that game, I think I could still map out many of the levels, definitely the temple one. It's one of the few games my wife (then girlfriend) enjoyed playing with us, bump her health up to near invincible and she got a worrying amount of fun out of chasing after me with a rocket launcher .


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Apr 14, 2008)

That's love right there, Quok .


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 16, 2008)

One of the first games I enjoyed playing was 3D Monster Maze on the ZX81 the graphics were very basic but the sight of that blocky T Rex running down the corridor towards you was something you wouldn't forget


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 26, 2008)

Midwinter and Laser Squad on the Atari ST were a couple of my favourites.

DGeneration on the Amiga was the most addictive puzzle game I've played.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jun 26, 2008)

Laser Squad was great and led on to the UFO games


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 26, 2008)

My favorite game, from early childhood, was Jungle Hunt for the Atari XE. I must've played that every day for an entire year.


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 27, 2008)

I've got Simon the sorceror for the PC havnt really started it played it on the Amiga for so long!

I do return to my old Warzone 2100 for the PS1 now and again.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 27, 2008)

I mentioned a couple of games back at the start of the thread and recently I downloaded a few of them for free. Good old *Golden Axe*, *Streets of Rage*, and the hardest game ever made p) *Atomic Runner*. To say most of these games only rely on you endlessly beating one button, they are really quite difficult. Ah, but memories indeed...


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, it's kinda funny how that works. I went back and tried to play Track and Field for the NES a few months ago, thinking that my age and experience might have rendered the game more fun and less challenging. Exactly the opposite; I'm older and wiser, but far less dexterous and patient.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 22, 2008)

Simian said:


> Every so often I play an hour or two of _Elite _(also using an emulator, although I think there's a java version on the net somewhere).


 
I played Elite for days and days on my old Acorn Electron. I got all of the subsequent Elite-like games for many years afterwards as well. Sadly none of them run on my current computer and I've thrown out all of my older ones. 

Edit:

As a matter of interest, my local shop sells lots of retro games.  I understand that they're going to be adding a large list of retro games to the online shop fairly soon, but if you're looking something specific, you might want to give them a ring, or drop them an enquiry email.  You might just get lucky - they have quite a good selection.  They also sell all the warhammer stuff and a host of other gamer resources that might appeal to those who like both older games and new stuff.  He ships internationally at cost price.  Here's the website for anyone interested: The Games Vault - Home


----------



## Cayal (Jul 22, 2008)

wow Streets of Rage, brings back memories. As does Battletoads.

Alex the Kid in Wonderland is my earliest gaming memory.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 22, 2008)

Alex the Kid is one of my earliest gaming memories also, it was annoying though because you couldn't save! Wonder Boy, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, California Games and Double Dragon were other Sega Master System games I remember playing and loving at a young age.


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 26, 2008)

Currently playing Panzer General on DOSBox, works very well, I sometimes dip into Starflight but it doesn't work so well.

Championship Manager 2 also gets a workout from time to time.

Oldest though has to be Starfleet 1, again under DOSBox.

The oldest game I play regularly is Imagisoft's Chinese Checkers from 1991. It fires up no problem on XP.


----------



## JQH (Jul 26, 2008)

DOOM has to be my favourite old game. Had the DOS version on my computer at work in the mid-90s.

I had LEMMINGS too and I've still got the disc for it. Can anyone reccomend any DOS emulator software so I can play it again?


----------



## devilsgrin (Jul 27, 2008)

Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall... oh how i loved that game... biggest game world ever... almost limitless character advancement options...
but its so difficult to run on modern computers...


----------



## Marcus15 (Jul 27, 2008)

Does kick the can count?

I used to plat Tomb Raider almost exclusively but alas, no game console at the moment and I suck on PC


----------



## Julian (Jul 29, 2008)

Dungeon Master on the Amiga, followed by Eye of the Beholder.  Before that it had to be Elite on the BBC Micro.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 30, 2008)

My kids have just discovered Final Fantasy VII - it's a good thing we have more than one pc in the house.


----------



## MontyCircus (Oct 14, 2008)

After seeing the documentary "King of Kong" I became obsessed with Donkey Kong.  I can't figure out the damn emulator programs so I still haven't found a good arcade version of it.  Back home, the movie theatre near my house has a  Ms. Pacman/Galaga/Donkey Kong machine.  When I saw it I almost cried.  I'd never seen a Ms. Pacman/Galaga WITH Donkey Kong before.

And there's a Chuck E. Cheese near my house with a Space Invaders/Qix machine.  I don't much care for Qix but Space Invaders is great.

I also play a lot of NES and Sega Mastersystem games on retrouprising like Mario, Final Fantasy and Phantasy Star (just the first one, I've never played the others).

It's amazing how unplayable most of the ColecoVision games are.  How did I spend hours with that crap???  I must have had a better imagination then.

When I was a kid at an arcade, EVERY game was completely different from the next.  Donkey Kong, Pacman, Galaga, Frogger, Super Sprint, Joust, Centipede, Spy Hunter, Star Wars, Dragon's Lair, Crazy Climber...and on and on and on.  Now you walk into any arcade and it's all the same.  Street Fighter II clones over here...air hockey game over here...sit-down racing games over here...and light-gun games over here.  That's it.  Most of them don't even require any skill.  If you drive the car perfectly you'll still need more quarters to continue...the shooting game targets are all about a foot tall.  It's like they make the games for retarded people.

I play games for two reasons...

1.) The adrenaline rush of trying for a high-score.  Back when fast-twitch muscles meant everything.  No coins to continue.  Only skill can put you on the leader board.

or

2.) Being lost in a world and just roaming aimlessly around in it.  That's why the Grand Theft Auto series is one of the few modern games I enjoy.  You can just wander around doing so many fun things.  Pure joy that.  But even a game like Super Mario Bros. gives me that feeling.  I'd rather doddle around exploring, smashing bricks and jumping around then trying to beat the game in 5 minutes (although that would be cool too).  When I rented a game I would read the instruction manual from cover to cover.  I'd read the stupid back-story, and all the stupid character names and so on.  It made me feel like I was entering a new world.

Anyway, I'd much MUCH rather play the old stuff like that then any of this FPS nonsense.  I read there is a brand new Mega Man game where they programmed in "flicker" and "slowdown", just like you had to contend with on your NES.

**** your newfangled game and its framerate.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol, I understand where you're coming from Monty. I'm much like you in regards to GTA, I once spent six hours straight playing it without finishing a single mission. True story!!


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Kings quest


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Oct 29, 2008)

Hm, it's hard to say for me.

On PC, I would probably have to say Baldur's Gate, and if I still had a working one, I'd still be playing Legend of Zelda on the original NES. Ah, what nostalgia....


----------



## hikari-sa (Dec 12, 2008)

How about frogger on atari i still have my console somewhere.


----------

